# Tractor recommendation with big cab



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

This is an odd search criteria for a new tractor but I am looking for something with a big cab. My son has special needs and loves to ride with me in the tractor but he is getting big enough that it is very uncomfortable for both of us. Most of the ones I have seen with instructor seats would not work very well for us. I need something I can get in and out of the cab while he is in his seat. I am looking for 90 - 125hp mfwd. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't really pay attention to all color's and sizes, but we have Ford/New Holland Tractors and they have a left and right hand door for entry/exit. Your son can sit in the buddy seat and you can enter and exit as you please out the other door.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our MF8160 is pretty roomy, can be had in smaller models, has a left and right door as well.

If you want a ton of room, could just about have a folding chair on the left side of the seat in our MF4880, 400 hp might be a bit much for making hay though. Nice BIG cab, with lots of glass, acts like a solar oven if the air ever quits, that tractor was the reason I learned to repair our own.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The best would be a JCB but I think the smallest one is bigger than your criteria.

Edit: they did make a 115hp fastrac. They are a true two-man cab.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The MF cabs are pretty big but you have to fold the tilt steering or exit the right side if the person stays in the buddy seat. If you have the bolt on type (not console) joystick the right hand side is pretty cramped though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

New "R" series of Deere have spacious cabs........6150R 6125R etc


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Our case maxxum 115 has a huge cab but the instructor seat isn't very comfortable.


somedevildawg said:


> New "R" series of Deere have spacious cabs........6150R 6125R etc


This would be my first choice but only the 8r/9r have truly comfortable instructor seats


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. I had not thought of the instructor seat and the right hand door. I think it would take a little while to get used to using the right door.


----------

